# Portafilter falling out during backflush



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

My Oracle Touch seems to have developed a tendency for the portafilter to fall out during the second or third 20 second backflush, because it is slowly rotating until it comes loose. Does anyone have any tips to fix this please? Can I adjust the tightness of the lock system for instance? Is something wearing out?

Thanks.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

May need a new group head seal. That's about it really but make sure that the handle is at 90 degrees to the machine. The seal can get a bit hard when the machine isn't used for a while and also when a new one is fitted.

There is no need to go past 90 degrees and may cause problems eventually.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks ajohn. I can see something called a Seal Showerhead on the Sage web site. Is that it?


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Nick R said:


> I can see something called a Seal Showerhead on the Sage web site. Is that it?


 This is what you're after: https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0020051.html

It's out of stock at the minute but you might be able to get it elsewhere. Before you buy a new one you could try giving the one you have a good clean. The coffee oils can build up making it quite slippery.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks Mark. I'll do a clean as you suggest and get a new one when I can. Off to find a YouTube video to see how to get at it....


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You should take the shower screen off and it seal and clean it and behind it regularly. At least when the machine says clean me and before doing that. Some would argue that this needs doing every week or fortnightly according to usage. It's general practice. I make sure it's done at least once a month at the latest.

😳 Don't what ever you do overtighten the fixing screw. The hex key they provide can easily do that. Just tighten till things firm up a bit and little past that.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

ajohn said:


> You should take the shower screen off and it seal and clean it and behind it regularly. At least when the machine says clean me and before doing that. Some would argue that this needs doing every week or fortnightly according to usage. It's general practice. I make sure it's done at least once a month at the latest.


 I had no idea that was necessary. The manual only mentions doing it if there is a "stubborn build up on the shower screen". I've never done it since I bought the machine 2 years ago. About time I did I suppose! Thanks.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

I've now cleaned the shower screen and seal, which seems to have improved things, but it's still not perfect.

I also ordered a replacement seal from Amazon (since they are out of stock on the Sage web site) which was described as having an outer diameter of "approx 5.7cm". Since the Sage part is described as 58mm I thought this would be ok. However, it's much too small, the Sage one actually having an outer diameter of 72mm. So I'm confused - what does the 58mm refer to? Any clarification gratefully received! Thanks.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Cafelat do one but they are more expensive, Googling cafilat Breville 58mm may find them cheaper, possibly on ebay or some espresso parts retailer.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cafelat-Gasket-Breville-machines-Oracle/dp/B088TQ2QT9

These state that they are for Sage's 58mm basket machines

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-SP0001635-BES920CRN-BEP920BSS-BEP920BKS/dp/B08QN32M12/ref=sr_1_13?dchild=1&keywords=Sage+dual+boiler+group+head+seal&qid=1620670959&sr=8-13

Most of the ones on Amazon are for the 54mm basket machines as the model numbers indicate.


----------



## Nick R (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks ajohn. So 58mm refers to the width of the bottom of the basket?!

That first link appears to be the right thing for my machine, which is model SES990. I assume SES is Sage and BES is Breville. A bit expensive for something which is £4 on the Sage site but I might go for it to avoid getting the wrong thing again! Thanks for the help.


----------

